# Sunburst with Minwax stain?



## gooberman (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever done or seen an electric guitar that had a sunburst done with a Minwax water based stain? Do you think it could be done? I have heard of people using Minwax Poly with good success...sure its not Nitro, but it is also not as harmful.

i am just trying to think up different ways to finnish that I could do on my kitchen table.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I found this a while back. I tried it on some scrap pieces, but it didn't turn out very well. A skill level thing I think. I tried with amber to black. 2 tone burst. A good video at least.
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=30182


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Yer gonna finish your kitchen table sunburst?:smile:


----------



## gooberman (Apr 3, 2009)

Stonesy said:


> Yer gonna finish your kitchen table sunburst?:smile:



Hmmm...a nice amber to Cherry burst would look awsome...doubt the wife would go for it though:sport-smiley-002:

Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

i come from an cabinetmaking trade...you want to go NGR stain...lacquer thinner base. Lee Valley is mail order and is your best bet. if you lived in Hamilton or Guelph area. i'd suggest Royal City paints. Be all and end all of stain and finishes is Goudy in Dupont and Landsdown area of Toronto..they go out ot their way to make sure they sell you the right product.:wave:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

